# P90.....



## Bammx2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Just wondering if anybody has an opinion on the P90 assault weapon being released to the public?
It's being released in semi-auto only...but I don't believe that will last long. It WILL go into full auto eventually!
 They are taking orders a full year in advance....
And while we're at it...
anyone had a chance to try the FN Five-seveN USG?
 They both fire the same caliber...5.7x28
??????


----------



## AnimEdge (Jan 18, 2005)

The P90F Airsoft SMG i ordered is comin in the mail soon 

Looks pretty slick but im sure the real thing wont be cheap


----------



## SonnyPuzikas (Jan 19, 2005)

I own FN 5.7 handgun and had a chance to play with P90 (LE/military only version). Both weapons take time getting use to- extremelly compact bullpup design of P90 and the grip on 5.7 are not very "traditional"...
Caliber has its purpose and functions and performs well when used for that purpose. It is not your best caliber for SD gun, but it wasn't designed as such...


----------



## Bammx2 (Jan 19, 2005)

it ain't cheap!

http://www.impactguns.com/store/FNPS90.html

I actually use the airsoft version version on occasions myself and fired the real thing once at camp lejeune.
Never fired the pistol though.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 19, 2005)

Unless it's made in the USA you'll never see one. The Bush Sr. import ban from the late 1980s will prevent it's import except for cops. Even if it's made in the USA, why would you want one? It fires a tiny caliber at moderate velocity, and will definitely lack stopping power. The basic idea with this weapon is it's full auto capability and hosing down a target with firepower. The 7.62 x 25 Tokarev caliber has never been noted for stopping power and this .22 version cannot be any better. Probably less so.

Now if you just want it as a fun toy or for a small person to use, OK. But for me I always ask one question before I buy any weapon : What is my intended use, and does this weapon fill that niche better than any other? If the answer is no I don't want it.

So, what is your intended use?


----------



## Bammx2 (Jan 19, 2005)

since I live in the UK now...I have no intended use.

 I am just curious as to why something that is supposed to be designed for !armour piercing! rounds...why would ANY civilian need one?!
 I was just curious,since I don't get to play with guns anymore,I am interested in the opinions of those who can!
 I live in a country with "no guns! and the gun crime has tripled EVERY year since I've been here(2000)!!!"


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 19, 2005)

First of all, the American 2nd Amendment was created to recognize a military right of civilians to be armed on par with the government. The fact that socialists here in the states have done everything they can to restrict this does not change the intent of the Amendment. Having said that, any good rifle round will penetrate soft body armor, therefore being "armor-piercing". Any .223/.556 or 7.62 x 39, or 7.62 x 51, etc.. are all capable of piercing a great deal of metal or soft armor. 


From my intensive historical studies I do believe the founders intended US citizens to be armed today with just about anything the military uses except perhaps for WMD, which are not something an individual could deal with safely. This, to defend against enemies, foreign and domestic. Even against our own government gone amok.

In addition, as far as pistol AP rounds, let me postulate the possibility of mass shooters in a mall.. if the pistol armed civilian is not able to have a spare magazine full of AP rounds, he suddenly is at an extreme disadvantage. I trust the vast majority of my fellow law abiding peaceable citizens to own and train with wepons, and I expect the same courtesy. 36 states now have "shall issue" laws where the state *must* issue a concealed carry permit to law abiding citizens. We pro Second folks are on a roll now and hopefully more of our natural rights will be returned in the future.


----------



## Bammx2 (Jan 20, 2005)

1) this NOT ad discussion on the 2nd amendmendt.
2) Being an "old school" country boy from the south, I love my guns!
3) The 2nd amendment has no effect on my personal opinion.
4) this thread can now be closed.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 20, 2005)

Bamm.. you asked the question.. you just did not like the answer :asian:


----------



## Bammx2 (Jan 20, 2005)

nope.
didn't ask a political question.
but anyway.....
:asian:


----------

